

Startup revenue growth viz - "hockey sticks" of software top 100 - nod
http://www.ipo-dashboards.com/wordpress/

======
gizmo
I'd be very interested in a small scale version of this. Say if ramen
profitable startup has 100k revenue per year -- how does that compare to other
noodle startups, and what kind of growth rates can be expected from that point
on?

~~~
nod
Ditto. I bet data collection is really hard for that, though - compared to
these public companies.

